# Lidl roll campaign!



## Sally W (Mar 13, 2018)

would anyone like to join me and canvas Lidl to continue the protein rolls?

I’d be lost without them and have just gone into the customer contact form and asked them to reconsider. If enough of us do is maybe we will cause them to change their minds. I usually buy the whole stores supply.

If you rely on them daily as I do, please can you help me by sending a comment. 
Thanks!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 13, 2018)

Me, Me, Me, Me, and Me,


----------



## Sally W (Mar 14, 2018)

Hope it’s not just the 2 of us Vince! Other bread just makes me so tired and make everything else from scratch so don’t want have to do make bread too!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 14, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Hope it’s not just the 2 of us Vince! Other bread just makes me so tired and make everything else from scratch so don’t want have to do make bread too!


I would be distraught if I couldn't get any, no idea what I would do


----------



## Sally W (Mar 14, 2018)

Me too! I cut the base piece off for my toast at breakfast and then cut remainder in half for lunch. 
So thought I’d see if anyone else wants to canvas them. Might be just you and me though!


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 14, 2018)

Count me in!


----------



## Sally W (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks! 3 of us writing to Lidl so far.......any more please?


----------



## chaoticcar (Mar 14, 2018)

*Yep
CAROL*


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 14, 2018)

Me as well.  Haven't checked our local Lidl, but I understand they are popular in my area due to the high population of Eastern Europeans.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 14, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Me as well.  Haven't checked our local Lidl, but I understand they are popular in my area due to the high population of Eastern Europeans.


Thanks Mark! Hoping we can get enough to turn them around. I did slightly exaggerate volumes I bought every week. They said they’ll feed back to management but I’ve filled their online feedback form in too. If you wouldn’t mind doing the same that’d be great. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Drummer (Mar 14, 2018)

Lidl are changing suppliers - not discontinuing the product.
No need to panic, as the distribution should be back to normal as soon as possible, as they are a popular line and Lidl don't stop selling things which make them money.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 14, 2018)

Ah that’s not what they told me! 
Thanks....You have impressive insider knowledge there!


----------



## Sally W (Mar 14, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I would be distraught if I couldn't get any, no idea what I would do





Drummer said:


> Lidl are changing suppliers - not discontinuing the product.
> No need to panic, as the distribution should be back to normal as soon as possible, as they are a popular line and Lidl don't stop selling things which make them money.


@Vince_UK hip hip hooray


----------



## grovesy (Mar 14, 2018)

Elsewhere I have read reports of people being told different things.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 15, 2018)

Sally W said:


> @Vince_UK hip hip hooray


This has seriously been stressing me out. Discontinuing them is a good enough reason to stay in Shanghai.
Been wondering how I would handle my bacon and egg sandwich addiction
Totally relieved now


----------



## Sally W (Mar 15, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> This has seriously been stressing me out. Discontinuing them is a good enough reason to stay in Shanghai.
> Been wondering how I would handle my bacon and egg sandwich addiction
> Totally relieved now


Got an email reply from Lidl last night saying they’re not available at the moment. That’s not to say they won’t be doing them again. So it does seem as though they’re switching supplier.....but just to be in the safe side have you filled in a customer service form online yet?


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 15, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Got an email reply from Lidl last night saying they’re not available at the moment. That’s not to say they won’t be doing them again. So it does seem as though they’re switching supplier.....but just to be in the safe side have you filled in a customer service form online yet?


Half Stressing NOW!!!! I am back at the end of May to tell them they have until June 1 to get it sorted and have them back in their stores 
No is not an option


----------



## Sally W (Mar 15, 2018)

Can’t you fill an online form in Shanghai Vince?


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2018)

@Sally W some of our sites aren't accessible to Vince when he's in Shanghai, even though I don't eat them my granddad is going to Lidl today so I've asked him to see if ours has any xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> @Sally W some of our sites aren't accessible to Vince when he's in Shanghai, even though I don't eat them my granddad is going to Lidl today so I've asked him to see if ours has any xx


As @kay states @Sally W, many sites I cannot get onto they are blocked. I am actually surprised I can access this. If it any site that is a poll or form of any kind it is blocked. I cannot even get onto my Electricity supplier for example.I seriously would have an issue if I cannot get them lol.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 15, 2018)

@Vince, is it possible to use a VPN in Shanghai?  Or are they blocked too?


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 15, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> @Vince, is it possible to use a VPN in Shanghai?  Or are they blocked too?


Totally all blocked now @Mark Parrott. I had one up until 6 weeks ago but even that was hit and miss. Apple was instructed to remove all VPN apps 2 months ago 632 of them. They are slowly strangling the net here all in the name of state security. There are 3 million people employed solely to police the net WhatsApp, SKYPE now also blocked totally. The iCloud gets blocked from time to time.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 15, 2018)

Ah I did wonder as you could get into this site why you couldn’t. Big brother then!? If I hear anything I’ll let ya know Vince 

thanks @Kaylz


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 15, 2018)

Went to Lidl in Canterbury on the way home and now have a dozen protein rolls in my freezer, love em....in case of a Zombie Apocalypse happening....wait....do brains have carbs?


----------



## Sally W (Mar 15, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> Went to Lidl in Canterbury on the way home and now have a dozen protein rolls in my freezer, love em....in case of a Zombie Apocalypse happening....wait....do brains have carbs?


Lucky you!


----------



## chaoticcar (Mar 15, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> Went to Lidl in Canterbury on the way home and now have a dozen protein rolls in my freezer, love em....in case of a Zombie Apocalypse happening....wait....do brains have carbs?


Mine don't cos I am trying to give em up
  CAROL


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2018)

My store didn't have any either x


----------



## Edgar (Mar 15, 2018)

Don't they make them in their instore bakery?


----------



## Sally W (Mar 15, 2018)

Edgar said:


> Don't they make them in their instore bakery?


That’s what I don’t understand Edgar I thought they did...


----------



## Robin (Mar 15, 2018)

Edgar said:


> Don't they make them in their instore bakery?





Sally W said:


> That’s what I don’t understand Edgar I thought they did...


I think the instore bakeries are supplied with the frozen uncooked dough from a central supplier.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 15, 2018)

Robin said:


> I think the instore bakeries are supplied with the frozen uncooked dough from a central supplier.



Sounds about right.  Like most chain pubs/restaurants that just reheat stuff that's made somewhere else.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 15, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Ah I did wonder as you could get into this site why you couldn’t. Big brother then!? If I hear anything I’ll let ya know Vince
> 
> thanks @Kaylz


Sally, if you could possibly let me have the email address for Lidl, if you have it that is, I can send them a seperate email.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 15, 2018)

@Vince_UK there is no email address on their contact us section only a contact form or telephone number x


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 15, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK there is no email address on their contact us section only a contact form or telephone number x


Damm and  any other expletives you can think of.

I will see if I can find the email for their HQ somehow lol
This is an extremely serious matter and should be discussed at the UN and anywhere else I can think of.
I may evern write to Theresa May, being a fully paid up party member , for discussion at the next EU Summit. Forget Russia and NK they can wait in the queue, this is far more serious.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 16, 2018)

HAHA  I managed to get onto Lidl via my office so an email has gone off.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 16, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Damm and  any other expletives you can think of.
> 
> I will see if I can find the email for their HQ somehow lol
> This is an extremely serious matter and should be discussed at the UN and anywhere else I can think of.
> I may evern write to Theresa May, being a fully paid up party member , for discussion at the next EU Summit. Forget Russia and NK they can wait in the queue, this is far more serious.


Ha ha. Vince I nearly choked on my breakfast laughing at this! Glad you found a way of emailing them....


----------



## chaoticcar (Mar 16, 2018)

Surely they will bring back our rolls now that they have an e_email from CHINA !!!!
   CAROL


----------



## Sally W (Mar 16, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> Surely they will bring back our rolls now that they have an e_email from CHINA !!!!
> CAROL


Yay!!!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 16, 2018)

I don’t have enough room in my freezer.  They are brilliant and I shall definitely join the campaign.
Just 5.5 g of CHO in half a roll and plenty of chew in that for a lunch.  They cannot stop them.  Opps time for a jelly baby I have been ignoring th you for too long.  Goodnight.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 18, 2018)

Reply form Lidl
Doesn't look to encouraging I feel

Dear Mr Smith


*Re: Availability of High Protein Roll*

Thank you for taking the time to contact us regarding the above item.

This item is not available in our stores at the moment and I am unable to provide a specific date for its return. I am hopeful that this will be available in the future. In the meantime, I have passed your interest in this item to our Buying Department for their information.

Thank you again for contacting us.

Yours sincerely,
For and on behalf of Lidl UK GmbH


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 18, 2018)

I responded thanking her for her reply and that is was a highly debated topic here and we were ALL hoping for a favourable outcome. 
Now I have her contact details I will stay hot on the trail


----------



## grovesy (Mar 18, 2018)

Well that is lie that they are not available in any stores, as people have being reporting getting them in parts of the country.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 18, 2018)

grovesy said:


> Well that is lie that they are not available in any stores, as people have being reporting getting them in parts of the country.


Well for sure I ain't going to tell her that.
 Perhpas they are just finished the current stock of the part bake product and that is why they have them.
We just have to wait and see


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 18, 2018)

Sounds like we all need to get a named person to contact.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 18, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Sounds like we all need to get a named person to contact.




I have her name but didn't publish here I will if I am allowed to


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 18, 2018)

I hope you are allowed.  Await a response from mods.
Otherwise we can all work on this.  If we get more than one person in the department perhaps it will have a bigger impact.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 18, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> I hope you are allowed.  Await a response from mods.
> Otherwise we can all work on this.  If we get more than one person in the department perhaps it will have a bigger impact.


Only problem is the poor girl may not like being the target of  the Free The  Lidl Roll Brigade.
Maybe just email them and see what the results are.
I have tried to find the email for Lidl Gmbh in Germany but the internet is just so slow here I keeps crashing.
I intend to keep trying and maybe see if some of my associates in Germany can help with that one.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 18, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Reply form Lidl
> Doesn't look to encouraging I feel
> 
> Dear Mr Smith
> ...


Same as me. Does have the feel of switching supplier don’t you think?


----------



## Sally W (Mar 18, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I responded thanking her for her reply and that is was a highly debated topic here and we were ALL hoping for a favourable outcome.
> Now I have her contact details I will stay hot on the trail


Good let’s keep on it and wear them down!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2018)

From what I've seen around I wouldn't be surprised if they stopped answering folk due to feeling pestered x


----------



## Sally W (Mar 18, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> From what I've seen around I wouldn't be surprised if they stopped answering folk due to feeling pestered x


Ha ha you’re probably right!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 19, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Same as me. Does have the feel of switching supplier don’t you think?


Hope so


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 19, 2018)

There is a phone number if anyone wants to call

CONTACT US
Tel.: 0800 977 7766* / 0370 444 1234* (*Calls only within the UK. Rates vary by service provider.)


----------



## Sally W (Mar 19, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Hope so


Have you got a bread maker in UK @Vince_UK? I made a loaf yesterday some slight tweaking needed but very acceptable. I’m going to add my tweaks to the post I made


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 19, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Have you got a bread maker in UK @Vince_UK? I made a loaf yesterday some slight tweaking needed but very acceptable. I’m going to add my tweaks to the post I made


No Sally BUT I have been playing with idea for a while.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 19, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Have you got a bread maker in UK @Vince_UK? I made a loaf yesterday some slight tweaking needed but very acceptable. I’m going to add my tweaks to the post I made


I have tried several low carb breads with lots of almonds or eggs and apart from the time to make them this was by far the best in structure. Just ordered more flours now. First sandwich I’ve had in about a year so highly recommend getting one. Sort of thing you’d probably pick up 2nd hand just to give it a go..


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 19, 2018)

I bought the last 2 rolls in Lidl in Stirling on Saturday, they run out quickly, but are still available up here.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 19, 2018)

If they're selling enough of them and making a big enough profit on them they'll keep selling them.  That's capitalism.  They couldn't care less if diabetics want them.  They're not doing anything for altruistic reasons.  It's the bottom line that is important.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 20, 2018)

I've just bought the last 3 rolls in our store.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 20, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've just bought the last 3 rolls in our store.


Ooh.....are they still stocking them then?


----------



## Edgar (Mar 20, 2018)

Sally W said:


> I have tried several low carb breads with lots of almonds or eggs and apart from the time to make them this was by far the best in structure. Just ordered more flours now. First sandwich I’ve had in about a year so highly recommend getting one. Sort of thing you’d probably pick up 2nd hand just to give it a go..


Can you let me know which flours you used and where you got them from please?


----------



## Sally W (Mar 20, 2018)

Yes: soya flour - Holland & Barrett; ground flaxseeds - Aldi: Vital Wheat Gluten - specialist organic shop in town but Wholefoods online sell it. But the recipe is a bread machine recipe Edgar, Have you got a breadmaker?


----------



## Edgar (Mar 20, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Yes: soya flour - Holland & Barrett; ground flaxseeds - Aldi: Vital Wheat Gluten - specialist organic shop in town but Wholefoods online sell it. But the recipe is a bread machine recipe Edgar, Have you got a breadmaker?


----------



## Edgar (Mar 20, 2018)

Yes I have a Panasonic SD55


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 20, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Ooh.....are they still stocking them then?


Well, Iooks like they are at the moment.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 20, 2018)

Edgar said:


> Yes I have a Panasonic SD55


Ah good. You’ve probably seen my post then with the recipe. I’ve got the texture down fine at moment just need to add a bit of salt as I omitted it per original recipe so this is recipes link BUT I would not add 2tbspn sugar or sweetener. Replace that with 1 tspn sugar and I think adding a teaspoon of salt would be good as mine was very bland. This is prof cheapest place to get wheat gluten http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/best-low-carb-bread-bread-machine-102631https://www.buywholefoodsonline.co.uk/gluten-1kg.html We can compare notes on 7th April


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 21, 2018)

Been looking at breadmakers onilne today, so many choices.Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## Sally W (Mar 21, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Been looking at breadmakers onilne today, so many choices.Any suggestions anyone?


I’ve got  Morphy Richards FastBake and it’s good.  https://www.amazon.co.uk/Morphy-Ric...&keywords=morphy+richards+fastbake+breadmaker not sure if you can read this. It’s a bit big now I’ve moved so will be following this for any recommendations  PS if I did change for a new one you’d be welcome to have mine Vince


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 21, 2018)

Sally W said:


> I’ve got  Morphy Richards FastBake and it’s good.  https://www.amazon.co.uk/Morphy-Ric...&keywords=morphy+richards+fastbake+breadmaker not sure if you can read this. It’s a bit big now I’ve moved so will be following this for any recommendations  PS if I did change for a new one you’d be welcome to have mine Vince


I was actually looking at the exact same model on Amazon today.


----------



## Sally W (Mar 21, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I was actually looking at the exact same model on Amazon today.


I’ve no complaints with it. I don’t use fastbake option. Just dimensions now I’ve moved house. @Edgar may be able to give you feedback on Panasonic?


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 21, 2018)

Sally W said:


> I’ve no complaints with it. I don’t use fastbake option. Just dimensions now I’ve moved house. @Edgar may be able to give you feedback on Panasonic?


Been looking at low carb flours options also today


----------



## Sally W (Mar 21, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Been looking at low carb flours options also today


WholefoodsCjwKCAjwhcjVBRBHEiwAoDe5x3J7hPPWJiqI6SxlM6zI2Ai2a1LHE This seems to be cheapest for vital wheat gluten online and it’s difficult to find in shops. Ground linseeds Aldi and soya flour Holland & Barrett - but you can probably get soya where you are!?


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 21, 2018)

Sally W said:


> WholefoodsCjwKCAjwhcjVBRBHEiwAoDe5x3J7hPPWJiqI6SxlM6zI2Ai2a1LHE This seems to be cheapest for vital wheat gluten online and it’s difficult to find in shops. Ground linseeds Aldi and soya flour Holland & Barrett - but you can probably get soya where you are!?


Thanks Sally, yes soya is readily available here and I did buy some ground flaxseed online haven't opened it yet


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 21, 2018)

Just phoned Lidl and added another voice to the vote to get the low carb rolls back.
They were unable to confirm whether it is a temporary issue or permanent.
Anyone else up for phoning?


----------



## Sally W (Mar 21, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Just phoned Lidl and added another voice to the vote to get the low carb rolls back.
> They were unable to confirm whether it is a temporary issue or permanent.
> Anyone else up for phoning?


I’ve phoned but it’s a call centre with not much access to anything other than an offer to pass message on


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 21, 2018)

Just bought 8, they had plenty in Stirling. Freezer is now full.


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Still at Canturbury.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 22, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> View attachment 7362 Still at Canturbury.


----------



## Edgar (Mar 24, 2018)

Are they the same as the low GI rolls at the same price but round, as they had loads in my local Lidl today.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 24, 2018)

Edgar said:


> Are they the same as the low GI rolls at the same price but round, as they had loads in my local Lidl today.


No, the low GI rolls are different.  I bought a low GI roll to try, thinking it wouldn't raise my blood sugars.  Was I wrong!


----------



## Radders (Mar 25, 2018)

There’s a petition here about it

https://www.change.org/p/lidl-lidl-...age.nafta_milestone_share_ask_victory.control


----------



## Radders (Mar 25, 2018)

I have tweeted them and had a reply.  Lots of other people have too. Let’s use consumer power to get them brought back.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 26, 2018)

Radders said:


> There’s a petition here about it
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/lidl-lidl-...age.nafta_milestone_share_ask_victory.control


Damn    BLOCKED  National Security lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 26, 2018)

Tried on 2 browsers lol


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 28, 2018)

https://www.lidlcommunity.co.uk/t5/Product-Reviews/High-Protein-Rolls/cns-p/14496/page/6#comments
Confirmed discontinuation maybe?


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 28, 2018)

Damn, all that showing off with photos that Lidl in Canterbury still had loads.....now, no more


----------



## Sally W (Mar 28, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> https://www.lidlcommunity.co.uk/t5/Product-Reviews/High-Protein-Rolls/cns-p/14496/page/6#comments
> Confirmed discontinuation maybe?


Thanks for posting K. ..I've been waiting to hear. Am very upset about this. I end up snacking more on salad. Just doesn't fill me up....@Vince_UK. What will we do!!??


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 28, 2018)

I saw this on the 'other' forum so knew I had to let you guys know, sorry to be the barer of bad news  xx


----------



## Sally W (Mar 28, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I saw this on the 'other' forum so knew I had to let you guys know, sorry to be the barer of bad news  xx


Ah appreciate it K as at least I can stop waiting in hope. Don’t think I’m quite as upset as @Vince_UK will be xx


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 28, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Ah appreciate it K as at least I can stop waiting in hope. Don’t think I’m quite as upset as @Vince_UK will be xx


He'll be fine, he does his own low carb muffins and bread so he wont completely be going without, happens all the time with products, its a way of life, just got to get on with things I'm afraid xx


----------



## Radders (Mar 28, 2018)

Consumer power brought the Wispa back


----------



## Sally W (Mar 28, 2018)

Radders said:


> Consumer power brought the Wispa back


Yes indeed. I just got a tweet back from Lidl saying they had been discontinued but they would feed it back to their buyers so they knew the extent of interest in the product.


----------



## Radders (Mar 28, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Yes indeed. I just got a tweet back from Lidl saying they had been discontinued but they would feed it back to their buyers so they knew the extent of interest in the product.


Precisely. We should all let them know how we feel!


----------



## Sally W (Mar 28, 2018)

They have recipe and could rebrand them, although I usually clear out my local branch every week so can’t understand it.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 28, 2018)

Sally W said:


> They have recipe and could rebrand them, although I usually clear out my local branch every week so can’t understand it.


Apparently the supplier they were looking to change to wouldn't do them as low carb or something, sorry don't know too much info as got my own things to deal with x


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 29, 2018)

Found these, maybe mentioned before. Going to order before I get back to the UK see what they are like.
http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/acatalog/Fresh-Bread.html


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 29, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Apparently the supplier they were looking to change to wouldn't do them as low carb or something, sorry don't know too much info as got my own things to deal with x


I am DEFINITELY NOT going to like this post


----------



## Sally W (Mar 29, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Found these, maybe mentioned before. Going to order before I get back to the UK see what they are like.
> http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/acatalog/Fresh-Bread.html


Ah shucks they contain E471/2 & I avoid that do no good for me. Thanks @Vince_UK though


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 29, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I am DEFINITELY NOT going to like this post


Sorry  I  did apologise for being the barer of bad news but thought it was better to let you all know rather than you all holding a glimmer of hope xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 29, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Sorry  I  did apologise for being the barer of bad news but thought it was better to let you all know rather than you all holding a glimmer of hope xx


Prophetess of D O O M!!!!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 29, 2018)

This is such a shame.  Aldi used to do a nice paleo cereal but they have stopped that now due to poor sales.  And the Hovis 'lower carb' bread is getting harder to find now.  Even Burgen has disappeared from some supermarkets.  Hope this isn't the end for our low carb goodies.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 29, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> This is such a shame.  Aldi used to do a nice paleo cereal but they have stopped that now due to poor sales.  And the Hovis 'lower carb' bread is getting harder to find now.  Even Burgen has disappeared from some supermarkets.  Hope this isn't the end for our low carb goodies.


I've never been able to get a hold of the Hovis lower carb and when I seen you'd mentioned this I'd just popped onto their website, they must have removed the lower carb white from sale as its not mentioned on their website anymore, I'm away to fire them an email and see what they say x


----------



## grovesy (Mar 29, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> This is such a shame.  Aldi used to do a nice paleo cereal but they have stopped that now due to poor sales.  And the Hovis 'lower carb' bread is getting harder to find now.  Even Burgen has disappeared from some supermarkets.  Hope this isn't the end for our low carb goodies.


I got the lower carb Hovis  as the Burgen was not in stock in my Sainsbury's. It seems to be less dense than Burgen.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 29, 2018)

Well this is my response from Hovis xx


----------



## Sally W (Mar 29, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> This is such a shame.  Aldi used to do a nice paleo cereal but they have stopped that now due to poor sales.  And the Hovis 'lower carb' bread is getting harder to find now.  Even Burgen has disappeared from some supermarkets.  Hope this isn't the end for our low carb goodies.


Has your wife made the bread yet Mark? I’ve tweaked it as there was something I didn’t quite like. It seemed to be the soya flour. I replaced most if the soya flour with coconut flour and just a tablespoon of coconut. Plus previous tweaks of adding bit of salt, small amount of sugar instead do for huge amount. Much better. It was,clearly the soya flavour that I didn’t like. Now I have bread. Just as well with Lidl situation


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 29, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Has your wife made the bread yet Mark? I’ve tweaked it as there was something I didn’t quite like. It seemed to be the soya flour. I replaced most if the soya flour with coconut flour and just a tablespoon of coconut. Plus previous tweaks of adding bit of salt, small amount of sugar instead do for huge amount. Much better. It was,clearly the soya flavour that I didn’t like. Now I have bread. Just as well with Lidl situation


Nah, not made it yet.  I will take note of your recipe adjustments & try that when we finally get round to it.


----------



## FredS (Apr 4, 2018)

Sally W said:


> would anyone like to join me and canvas Lidl to continue the protein rolls?
> 
> I’d be lost without them and have just gone into the customer contact form and asked them to reconsider. If enough of us do is maybe we will cause them to change their minds. I usually buy the whole stores supply.
> 
> ...



I agree I am happy to ask LIDL to reconsider. Could we get an  online petition going?


----------



## FredS (Apr 4, 2018)

Sally W said:


> would anyone like to join me and canvas Lidl to continue the protein rolls?
> 
> I’d be lost without them and have just gone into the customer contact form and asked them to reconsider. If enough of us do is maybe we will cause them to change their minds. I usually buy the whole stores supply.
> 
> ...


I agree. I will go back to LIDL. Can't we get an online petition going?


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 4, 2018)

@FredS there is already an online petition, I'm sure radders posted the link to it in this thread somewhere xx


----------



## Jeandp (Apr 5, 2018)

I am devastated by this news from Lidl and have commented on their site asking them to reconsider. Fingers crossed.

BTW Burgen bread is only £1 in Asda.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Been sniffing around  and found these

http://missjengrieves.com/2014/02/27/livelife-bread/

https://www.foodforlife.com/products/diabetic-friendly


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Waitrose link 

https://www.waitrose.com/ecom/products/livlife-seriously-seeded-sliced-bread/869667-288713-288714


----------



## Radders (Apr 5, 2018)

FredS said:


> I agree I am happy to ask LIDL to reconsider. Could we get an  online petition going?



Let’s all sign this one: 
https://www.change.org/p/lidl-lidl-...age.nafta_milestone_share_ask_victory.control


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Radders said:


> Let’s all sign this one:
> https://www.change.org/p/lidl-lidl-...age.nafta_milestone_share_ask_victory.control


Cannot open it Radders Blocked "National Security" $£@*&&£


----------



## Radders (Apr 5, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Cannot open it Radders Blocked "National Security" $£@*&&£


Sorry Vince. Perhaps you can encourage friends and relatives back home to do so on your behalf?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes I will speak to them later Radders for sure


----------

